# pensar en lo excusado



## CATIUSCIA

Cosa significa il detto "*pensar en lo escusado"?
Grazie!
*


----------



## krolaina

CATIUSCIA said:


> Cosa significa il detto "*pensar en lo escusado"?*
> *Grazie!*


 
Mai sentita dalle mie parti, ma...

"pensar en lo eXcusado":

*pensar en lo ~.*
*1. *loc. verb. Pretender o intentar algo imposible o muy dificultoso.


----------



## irene.acler

Kro, y esa expresión que has puesto, ¿en qué nivel se usa? ¿Formal, coloquial?


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> Kro, y esa expresión que has puesto, ¿en qué nivel se usa? ¿Formal, coloquial?


 
Ciao Irene:

Tiene toda la pinta que Krol no la ha oido nunca y me temo que yo tampoco, así que es complicado saber el registro. El DRAE no indica que sea coloquial así que será un registro normal supongo. Tampoco indica que sea exclusiva de alguna región. 

A ver que opinan los de las otras zonas hispanohablantes.

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias, Ant, como siempre . Habría tenido que preguntar, ante todo, si se usa o no


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> Gracias, Ant, como siempre . Habría tenido que preguntar, ante todo, si se usa o no


 
Claro Irene, preguntar es lo suyo, pero es que en este caso no me suena la frase para nada. Yo no la usaría por si no te entienden, pero espera que a lo mejor el inculto soy yo. 

¿Como sería en italiano "pensare en lo impossibile"?

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Eh, justo ahora estaba pensando en una posible expresión en italiano. 
Por ahora se me ocurre "pensare *l'*impossibile", pero sigo pensando si hay algo más.


----------



## Neuromante

En la vida lo había oído.

Por otra parte: La frase es "Pensar en lo escusado" , que Catiuscia propone como *detto *y no "...en lo imposible" que sería una simple frase "Pensare nello impossibile"


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> En la vida lo había oído.
> 
> Por otra parte: La frase es "Pensar en lo escusado" , que Catiuscia propone como *detto *y no "...en lo imposible" que sería una simple frase "Pensare l'impossibile"


 
Come he dicho arriba


----------



## Neuromante

Ma che non c´entra con "escusado"


*Escusado *se usa para referirse al *cesso* en un registro cursi. Aunque imagino que nada que ver con la frase.


----------



## irene.acler

Efectivamente. Probablemente lo de "escusado" ha sido un error de tecla, y es como dice Kro, "excusado", ya que existe, según el DRAE, la expresión fija "pensar en lo excusado". 
Si tuvieramos un poco de contexto, igual entenderíamos mejor a qué se refiere exactamente esa expresión.


----------



## CATIUSCIA

Sí, hice un error de tecla. Lo que quería decir es *pensar en lo excusado*, y me parece correcto decir que significa *"Pretender o intentar algo imposible o muy dificultoso".
*Encontré esa expresión en _El castellano viejo_, por Mariano José de Larra:
"Los días en que mi amigo no tiene          			 convidados se contenta con una mesa baja, poco más que banqueta de          			 zapatero, porque él y su mujer, como dice, ¿para qué          			 quieren más? Desde la tal mesita, y como se sube el agua del pozo, hace          			 subir la comida hasta la boca, adonde llega goteando después de una          			 larga travesía; porque pensar que estas gentes han de tener una mesa          			 regular, y estar cómodos todos los días del año, *es pensar          			 en lo excusado*. Ya se concibe, pues, que la instalación de una gran mesa          			 de convite era un acontecimiento en aquella casa; así que se          			 había creído capaz de contener catorce personas que éramos          			 en una mesa donde apenas podrían comer ocho cómodamente."


----------



## irene.acler

Pues, ya hemos aclarado la duda, supongo.


----------



## gatogab

Sarà che è tardi. Sarà il caldo. Ma io non ho capito nulla.
A domani.
gatogab


----------



## Neuromante

En ese párrafo de Larra viene a significar "pensar en aquello que pueda considerarse superfluo" Eliminar todo aquello que es prescindible hasta quedar en nada, o casi nada.

Me parece que debe venir de poner una excusa para suprimir algo.
Se entiende que el matrimonio comía casi en el suelo, por voluntad propia, y por este motivo no fueron capaces de prever cuanto espacio haría falta para cada comensal


----------

